# Now hiring: Tree climber with Class A CDL (Lower Alabama)



## Chris Francis (Apr 12, 2012)

I am looking for an experienced tree climber with a Class A CDL. We are based out of Daphne, AL (near Mobile and the beach). Serious inquiries only. Call 251-367-8733.


----------



## Chris Francis (May 10, 2012)

*Job Tree climber climbing and driving*

Pay starts at $20 per hour (plus benefits) for experienced tree climber with Clss A CDL. 

Experienced climber with Class B? Let's talk. 

Novice climber with Class A? Let's talk.

251-367-8733 call any time day or night.


----------



## Brutis (May 30, 2012)

Ive worked for commercial companies like West and Davie tree, (for many years) and I found that I like small owner operator companies the best. Its much less head ache, hassle, red tape,and non-sense. If a person knows what to do and how to treat a customer with polite courteous communication, there shouldn't be a problem if they are competent in what they do, namely tree work, especially for repeat business and referrals. People complicate tree work by making it a science and who can "out do the other guy" or know the most. Its a living, its hard ass work, we have bills to pay, lets keep it simple and enjoy the day. I don't like working for hot heads who scream and yell and make life miserable or break the moral of their men by continuously undermining them. Guy's tend make more mistakes and cost you money and equipment that way. Positive feedback and encouragement go much further. There are enough problems in the world today without making matters worse. There is of course the problem of obtaining qualified personnel to get the job done right, truth be told, there isn't a lot of well rounded employable tree men out there who aren't all F'cked up on drugs n alcohol. In other words its hard to find good help. If you find someone good you should treat them like gold for your own interests and optimum returns. Ive been on jobs where the men would purposely break equipment and cause damage so they could milk the clock if they felt they weren't being treated right, that is a tragedy. Employees should take pride in their work and respect the trade, so that at the end of the day they can stand back and feel good about what they have done! 
I have your number and I'll call you later..


----------



## Yoopermike (May 30, 2012)

If I were closer and had tree climbing expierience (other than when I was a kid). but I do have the class A prerequisite!


----------



## Chris Francis (Jun 5, 2012)

*Tree climber needed in Alabama*

Okay, I am budging, but not breaking. I can live without the CDL. What I really need is an excellent experienced tree climber. Call 251-367-8733.


----------



## Brutis (Jun 5, 2012)

I dont want to leave you hanging Chris, I have some lose ends at the moment. I will let you know as soon as I will be available for travel. 
I will call you.


----------



## Brutis (Aug 19, 2012)

Okay bro if you got work call 954-300-5470 :cool2:


----------



## Chris Francis (Aug 20, 2012)

*Job Tree service Alabama*

This position (and all at my company) require a valid driver's license. Lose your license, lose your job! Applicants will not be considered for employment without a driver's license. CDL preferred. Climbing experience preferred. DL... a must.


----------

